# carded wool spun woolen is not as durable as worsted spun combed



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WIHH, I learned a small bit about this from that dvd .... can anybody explain to this newbie, should I be learning to spin worsted style , does it matter , or do I learn to do both ways ?! I dont own combs :sob: , so what does carded worsted spun do ?!?!?!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

One of my old spinning books, I forget which, said to card the wool then roll it off the cards side-to-side instead of top-to-bottom, keeping most of the fibers in line and creating a sort-of combed wool for sort-of worsted spinning. Which, in my experience, pretty much works. Most of us don't start with all of the tools and have to learn to make do. I love to read old texts that show how our foremothers made do with what they had. That's part of the fun and I think makes for a flexible and creative technique. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

hmmmm ... ok ... kinda gettin it ..... JUST SPIN FOR NOW !!! I dont know yet what I like to do !! THANK YOU !!!!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

You got it.

Just spin for now. Make it work. 

There are no spinning police.

Have a good day!


----------



## fiberfaerie (Apr 14, 2008)

WIHH," If you LOVE to spin smooth, perfect singles with an inchworm drafting technique - you are a woolen spinner and will get get optimum results with combed top or by combing your own fiber. (You will get good results with meticulous flicking with dog combs, too - I even read where some nuns combed fleeces with dinner forks - so anything is possible - as long as the fibers are all lined up parallel like good little soldiers!)" mm, did you mean to say Worsted or have I been barse ackwards all these years?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I can't keep the two straight. Ever. I have a little paper I printed out today to stick to my computer and wheel. Maybe after a time I will remember which is which?

I really like that smooth yarn. It keeps the shine and just looks great. I'm not so much into the fuzzies. I found I can do it on my drum carder - kind of pretty much - if I lay the locks on all in one direction on the teeth and carefully pull the batt apart to re-card - again laying it out in one direction. It isn't perfect, and is very slow, but I cannot seem to get using combs. 

I'm always just happy with what I produce, that I produced it and that it can be used for something. I decided long ago not to let the definitions stop me. Perhaps someday, someone can come and watch me and tell me which I am doing? If it's that important to them anyway.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

So ... in semi - simple terms ...

WORSTED = combed fiber + long draft = smoother yarn ? ( best for socks , or other items needed more strength ? )

WOOLEN = carded fiber + short draft = fuzzier yarn ( best for next to skin , like baby stuff, sweaters ?) 

With a whole lot of in between these two basics !!! PLEASE correct me in the above if needed , Im still trying to grasp this !!!!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

It's just too funny that ya'll elaborately differentiate between types of spun yarn.

Why I though everboddy knew there's only two kinds of handspun yarn.....lumpy and sewin' thread. :grin:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Miz Mary actually......
*Worsted* is _short draw_ (inch worm, forward draw) from combed fibers
*Woolen* is _long draw_ from carded fibers

That is technically speaking, of course


----------

